# l'impossible Mac os 9 sur Imac G3



## benson (27 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
j'ai récupéré un IMAC G3 à 233 Mgh. Je dispose des CD d'installation de Mac OS 9. Le logiciel d'installation m'informe que mon disque de démarrage est obsolète et que les outils se trouvent dans le complément CD. Ors , hormis l'aide mac qui veut bien s'intaller , je n'ai rien d'autre. Que puis faire ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## dani (27 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Je ne me rappelle pas de ce genre d'incident

l"iMac 233 a pour Cd d'origine Mac OS 8.1
1) - Un cd de restauration qui permet de remettre dans le même état l'iMac une fois déballé et branché soit la même configuration logicielle (système + appli + jeux)

2) - Un cd installation classique

Quand a Mac OS 9, il  s'installe parfaitement sur cet iMac

Garde l'option qui suit pour plus tard, attends d'avoir d'autre avis, l'iMac 233, j'en ai un, mais il est au repos et mes souvenirs du système 8 et 9 ne sont plus très frais.
Le génial Mac OS X.4 fait largement oublié le passé.

Bref :
Tu peux essayer de démarrer sur le Cd système, au demarrage, tu maintiens la touche "C" enfoncée, dés que tu auras le bureau affiché (celui du CD),tu peux fouiller dans ton disque dur, si les données du disque dur te laisse indifférent, recherche l'utilitaire de disque du Cd d'installation et tu poura formaté ton disque. Essaye ensuite l'installation, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème.

N'oublie pas d'attendre d'autre avis, au cas ou.
 l'iMac G3 233 date de 1998, mes souvenirs sont un peu altérés.

A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2005)

Erreur. L'iMac G3 233 Mhz est livré d'origine avec Mac OS 8.5 et non 8.1. Je le sais, j'en ai un. Et il y a quelques semaines, j'ai installé Mac OS 9.2.2 dessus et je n'ai eu aucun problème.


----------



## dani (28 Août 2005)

Et bien non
Le tout premier, celui que j'ai acheté à L'Apple Expo en 1998
Est livre avec Mac Os 8.1, 

http://www.apple.com/fr/pr/cdp_macos85sherlock.html
tu as le communiqué d'Apple pour la date de sortie mondiale de Mac OS 8,5
Tu verras la date : le samedi 17 octobre 1998.
Trés peu de temps après septembre 1998 (je te l'accorde)

Mais l'iMac Bondi 233 que j'ai toujours (voir ma signaure) est sorti en quantité suffisante en France durant l'Apple Expo septembre 98
je n'ai pu résister à l'achat de cet iMac, tout comme en Aout 2004, pour l'iMac G5
Le G3 était disponible durant le salon, je suis reparti avec.  Le soir, j'étais en 8.1
l'iMac G5, mon dieu que l'attente à été longue. (près de 3 mois)

Si j'avais reporté mon achat à une date ultérieure,  j'aurai,( ! ?) certainement eu  le 8.5 (comme toi).

En dehors du communiqué d'Apple : http://www.apple.com/fr/pr/cdp_macos85sherlock.html
tu as le sympathique logisiel MacTracker, (gratuit).
Fait une recherche sur l'iMac G3 233 et tu verras le systéme original de cet iMac


----------



## CBi (28 Août 2005)

benson a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'ai récupéré un IMAC G3 à 233 Mgh. Je dispose des CD d'installation de Mac OS 9. Le logiciel d'installation m'informe que mon disque de démarrage est obsolète et que les outils se trouvent dans le complément CD. Ors , hormis l'aide mac qui veut bien s'intaller , je n'ai rien d'autre. Que puis faire ?
> Merci d'avance



Cela veut sans doute dire qu'il y a un bug sur le système présent sur le disque dur. Si tu n'as pas besoin de récupérer de données sur ce disque, une solution radicale est d'introduire le CD d'installation de Mac OS 9 (le premier), puis de démarrer la machine en maintenant la touche C enfoncée = le mac va démarrer à partir du CD, puis proposer de refaire une installation complète du système en reformatant le disque. 
A l'issue de cette procédure tu auras un Mac flambant neuf.


----------



## claired (28 Août 2005)

pour ma part, je n'ai rencontré aucun problème en installant sur mon imac G3 le cd d'installation de OS 9 fourni dans le pack d'installation du OS X (panther) c'était pour un G4 mais cela a semblé fonctionner
ne me demandez pas comment ni pourquoi, le résultat est là


----------



## Invité (28 Août 2005)

Pour installer le 9 sur l'Imac de ma frangine j'ai du mettre à jour le firmware qui se trouve effectivement sur le Cd, là :
* Mac OS 9                                (volume)
    * Compléments CD
        * MÀJ programme interne iMac
            * MÀJ programme interne iMac
C'est peut être ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2005)

dani a dit:
			
		

> Et bien non
> Le tout premier, celui que j'ai acheté à L'Apple Expo en 1998
> Est livre avec Mac Os 8.1,
> 
> ...



Autant pour moi. Effectivement, je l'ai acheté en décembre 1998, donc après la sortie de Mac OS 8.5 et j'étais persuadé que tous les iMac, y compris ceux sortis fin août, était livrés avec ce système.
 


			
				claired a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part, je n'ai rencontré aucun problème en installant sur mon imac G3 le cd d'installation de OS 9 fourni dans le pack d'installation du OS X (panther) c'était pour un G4 mais cela a semblé fonctionner
> ne me demandez pas comment ni pourquoi, le résultat est là



Moi, le CD d'OS 9 que j'ai acheté était en réalité le CD d'installation d'un eMac. 

 



			
				Invité a dit:
			
		

> Pour installer le 9 sur l'Imac de ma frangine j'ai du mettre à jour le firmware qui se trouve effectivement sur le Cd, là :
> * Mac OS 9                                (volume)
> * Compléments CD
> * MÀJ programme interne iMac
> ...



Ca m'étonnerait car dans ce cas il aurait eu un message disant que le firmware n'est pas à jour et il n'aurait rien pu installer, même pas l'aide.
Je pense aussi que tout effacer et réinstaller est encore la meilleure solution.


----------



## benson (29 Août 2005)

Je vais m'employer à mettre en oeuvre toutes vos solutions.
Je vous tiens au courant.

Encore merci


----------

